# gepunkteter Kreis



## StefanR (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wow ist mein letzt Beitrag lange her.  

Naja, hab da mal ne Frage und zwar, möchte ich nen gepunkteten Kreis zeichnen, was ja mit der Werkszeugspitzeneinstellung, von PS net so schwer ist, nur der Start und das Ende, soll schwächer sein und zur Mitte hin am stärksten werden. Ungefähr so wie hier: http://photoshop-cafe.de/forum/showpost.php?p=34934&postcount=3 Kann mir jemand ungefähr sagen, wie ich das einstellen kann?

Grüße


----------



## janoc (1. Dezember 2008)

Unter "Formeigenschaften" die Steuerung vom Größen-Jitter auf "Zeichenstift-Druck" stellen.


----------

